# trying to get into crappie,perch,and gills this coming year



## bmanoftheyear

I am gonna try to get into the panfish this year big time.I have no ultra light outfit and need some help.
What is more important the rod or reel?I figured they both should be good since the reel's drag needs to handle a good fish incase you get one bigger then expected and then a good sensitive rod for detecting light bites.Am I wrong or right?
I will spend $60 on a UL outfit.I need a 6"0-6"6 rod since i am a 6'2 195 and dont feel comfortable with a small pole.
My friend tells me to just get a $20 pole like a berkley cherrywood or eagle claw featherlite and spend the other $40 on a quantum plasma 10 size reel.He says to use fireline or braided line to detect light bites instead of paying alot for a sensitive pole.Which would be cheaper anyway but i dont want a cheap pole that may break.I'd rather buy a nice UL outfit and not get another one for a few years.I fish in open water so there is no chance a fish could get my line in some nasty stuff and break it.
Basically I am calling upon the UL gods to come forth and help me out with their set-ups includint pole brand, model,size and action,which size reel,brand and model,and what line brand and model and test lb.
I just dont want to waste time or money by buying something that isn't gonna last.Thankyou all I hope someone really steps up and gives me some much needed help here


----------



## Big Daddy

I think if I told you all the rods I have, I'd confuse you so bad, it would make your head spin!

For any rod, pick the size you feel most comfortable with. I have several ranging between 5' and 11'. For casting, I prefer my Guide Series IM-7 one piece, 7 foot medium-light action rod I got a few years back at Gander Mtn for 9.99! I put a Daiwa Regal 1500 on it and I use 4 to 6 lb test Berkley Sensation line. If I go perching on Erie, I'll spool up a couple of my 5'6" Lightning Rods with Fireline (6#) and go from there...

For drifting, I prefer the long rods... I have a B & M 11' jig pole and an Outlaw 10" crappie rod which are a ball to fish. I verticle jig the big redears and crappies with them a lot.

The Cherrywood rods are a GREAT panfish rod, I have a couple myself that are very "experienced". Good action, backbone when you need it, and the price won't kill you either.

Go for what YOU feel comfortable with as far as a rod, and experiment from there. If you're going longer rather than shorter, go for sensitive tip and decent backbone so you can get fish out of brushpiles, weeds, or from under docks.

Good luck in your hunt. If you want to hit Portage Lakes next Summer sometime, let me know and we can hook up.


----------



## bmanoftheyear

i went to the local sprots store and they said to use a berkley cherrywood 6ft lite or ultra lite rod for my panfishing.I seen a fenwick gt for $35 today in a 6ft lite fast action.
So what rod would you use a cherrywood,a fenwick gt,eagle claw featherlite or ugly stick lite?
I want something sensitive but i want something durable.I only plan to catch gills,perch,and crappie on this setup.I wont slam it in the car door orover stress it so i thought any rod would do but i broke a eagle claw featherlite rod today on accident talking to the salesman when he was bending it in snapped.So i figured the eagle claw was out of the running.
How many of you use a ugly stick lite for panfish?I hear they have a horrible action but they are the most durable.
Someone please help me out here besides big daddy.I appreciate his help but everyone elses would be great also


----------



## misfit

you won't get much better advise/info than from big daddy the resident panfish guru  
his suggestions should get you pointed in the right direction.there are plenty of good rods/reels suited for panfishing,and everyone has their favorites.basically you want a light or med.lt rod w/1000 or 1500 size reel.you don't have to spend a bundle on it either.that fenwick you looked at would be a good good choice,as well as those mentioned by big daddy.i use a berkley lightning rod in 6'6" med.lt.,paired with a 308 mitchell,but that's not the only one.it serves me for baitfishing mostly.i have others from 5'6" ul for casting very light lures,to 10' for drifting,trolling and other special applications.but for general use the lightening rod works best.as for reels,again there are lots of them for the job.shimano,quantum etc.
most any moderately priced name brand gear will be fine.there is no "magic" combo,and as with all fishing gear,it comes down to what you're personally comfortable with.


----------



## Shortdrift

I wouldn't consider a reel size less than a 15 and I would prefer a 20 myself. A 10 is just plain old too darn small. Promotes line twist and shortens your cast due to the small spool diameter. Rod length is what feels good to you as an individual.


----------



## misfit

> I wouldn't consider a reel size less than a 15 and I would prefer a 20 myself


i've never had problems with the 500 series shimanos i used for years on panfish and eyes.and i love my little 500 shimanos for the light work 
they've even handled the occasional 6-8 pound catfish that invariably attack my bait when crappie fishing  
that said,i wouldn't recommend them for most applications.but i consider a 20 series a little overkill for lightweight panfishing gear.but then as i mentioned earlier,everyone has their favorites and it's not a "one size fits all" world


----------



## bmanoftheyear

the 10 series reels are small but i think that the 20 would be overkill.
I used to use a daiwa d-force combo which was a 20 series reel on a med 6'6 rod and i couldn't tell the light bites on it.
I can't find any ultra light rods that are over 6ft.I found the fenwick eagle gt today tho in 6ft light action.It was $35 I can get a cherrywood in 6ft light action for $20.
My friend told me today that i should get a light and not an UL due to the UL is flimsy and would break before a light action rod.
I fish from the shore so I need at least a 6ft rod so i think i am gonna get a light action rod.I just can't find the specs for the amount of graphite used in these poles.I know the higher the million modulous rating the more sensitive and less durable they are.
Do any of you choose more durable then sensitive for light or UL action rods?
I can take care of my rods without breaking them on my fault but i dont know if a big fish will snap my pole or not.I guess i should get a sensitive rod and let my reels drag due the work and tire out the fish so i can get them in and not snap my rod.My friend also told me about not worrying about the rod snapping because it probably wont happen.
Does anyone know the graphite modulous rating of the cherrywood rods?or the action?I know you can get them in UL thru Medium power but it says nothing about action.What action do you prefer?The fast action is less movement in the tip right.Well i'm gonna go and hopefully someone can help me out.I think i am just getting to caught up in the rod hype and wasting time doing these posts but i just want to make sure.What rod do you reccommend?I need something at least 6ft long


----------



## Big Daddy

I guess you put me in my place. LOL!

I hope you find the advice you're looking for.


----------



## crappiedude

I agree with Shortdrift on the reel size, if the spool is too small it will limit your casting. I use Shimano 1500's and 4# or 6# line depending on what I'm fishing for. Line comes off these spools easily with light jigs without much kink and if I happen to break the line I'm not constanly respooling.

There really is no 1 rod does it all, rods are tools that fills specific needs. I like 5'-6" Berkey Lightning rods for casting jigs, jig weight determines line size. But like Big Daddy I have rods running to 12' in length. I would think that what you intend to do with the rod would determine what type of rod you would want.


----------



## toad

I like to use a 8' king kat rod with an abu 6500 loaded with 80# power pro in case I get snagged in a bush I can rip the bush out. Crappies sure do like the brush.


----------



## misfit

regarding the 1000 size reels,i kinda slid that in where i did,forgetting he is looking at longer heavier action rods.with my 6-7 foot med.,med./lt rods i go to the 1500 size or similar.
the 1000 is used mainly on the short ultr light because a larger reel is too heavy,throwing the rig out of balance.ialso use them on my long rods for drifting/trolling/dipping,because there is no casting involved and very little line out.doesn't make sense to me to put a larger reel on a 5 foot u/l,which makes it awkward,imo.i have no problems with that small r/r setup and have used it for years.
besides,bman probably won't pay attention anyway


----------



## DaleM

Toad, we know your not right, even without that comment  
I was just thinking I'd try my new trolling outfit, I bet that would also pull them out of the brush  
I see why you and Misfit are made for each other!!


----------



## bmanoftheyear

well i ended up getting a rod today.I bought a 6ft6 fenwick eagle gt med/light rod for $40 with 2 packs of bullet sinkers,2 slip bobbers and a can of pop.
I comoparedthis rod to a st.croix med/light 6ft6 rod and there was not alot of difference.I seen the st.croix rod didn't have good tip action it barely moved at all.My tackle shop said they only carry these rods since they make a large profit off of them.So all in all i am very happy with my new purchase


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Glad you got a rod you liked, thats what its all about. Make no mistake though, a St Croix Premiere is a much better quality rod than a Fenwick Eagle GT. I love Fenwick rods, I have a fenwick Surf rod and a HMX Salmon/steelhead rod. St. Croix makes alot of different rods. They have some 6'6" rod that are fast action or moderate action. A 1 piece rod will be stiffer than a 2 piece rod. I was checking out the St Croix Triumph rods yesterday and I liked the action of the 7' 1 piece medium-lite rod but I wanted it in a 2 piece. When I checked out the 2 piece I didn't like the action and figured I would have to go to a medium action in a 2 piece to get the action I wanted. There are alot of variables to take into account when comparing rods. I hope your Fenwick works out great for ya but don't write off St. Croix's in the future.

Jake


----------



## crappiedude

Actually Misfit I also have the 500, 1000 & 1500's (and others). That's why I can't figure out how you can get by with just 1, and the point Toad made about the 80# test line and heavy rod was well taken.....that would certainly solve the problem with snags. Are those sold in the panfish section?


----------



## misfit

LOL,i guess it did sound like i only use one size.the 500 size is my favorite for my little 5 foot ultralight for casting little lures and some applications as mentioned above,on my log rods.
but the 15 size reels are used mostly for float fishing on my 6 to 6 1/2 foot rods.
i like that size reel on a 6 foot fast action med. for perching,with fireline.
i think toad gets his "stump puller" rigs from catfish connection  
some day i'm gonna learn him to use that there light stuff to finesse those crappies out of the brush


----------



## BrianSipe17

I have my ultralight reel on the ugly stick and you will get feedback if a fish sneezes on it! They are very sensitive,


----------



## crappiedude

Like i said, "How can you have just 1" ? 

I haven't been to Erie in 4 or 5 years but that does sound like a good combo for perch. Maybe this year, if I could get the weather to cooperate with my work I may give it a try.


----------



## bmanoftheyear

i'm not ruling out the st.croix but in that size and action the tip would not bend much and i didn't want to have a chance of it snapping on me.These ones only had a 2 year warranty and my fenwick has a 5 year warranty.
The thing is they had a st.croix 6ft6 medium/heavy and i loved it but i didn't have the cash it was a premiere and it was $75.That rod had alot of bend to the tip.
It's just i'd hate to accidently step on a $100 rod or hit it against sometihng and break it.
I bought the fenwick for whenever i get a 10 or 20 sized reel i approve of which wont be until tax time next year and i'll probably buy another energy pti reel for that rod.I have a energy pti 30 series reel and now i gotta get a rod for that.It wont be until tax time either unless the tackle shop will let me do a lay-away plan.If they will i'll get the med/heavy st.croix premiere 6ft6 since i really liked the action.
Does anyone here have a fenwick gt rod also?if so do you use braided line on it?I'd like to use braided on it so i can have a higher strength and lower diameter in case i get snagged or get a big bass on the other end.I just dont know if the braided line will damage the guides on it.I tihnk the guides are ss304 whatever that means so someone please chime in and help me out


----------



## Nightprowler

It sounds like you've had problems with rods breaking. If your panfishing in open water with no snags, how are you breaking rods? I've never had a rod break that wasn't my fault. I can move my boat, when it's floating, with rod/reel. If your gonna target crappie this year, you better find some brush. Good line is the key.


----------



## bmanoftheyear

I've never broken a rod before i just dont want to break a nice rod.
I can get a 6ft6 med/heavy premier for $80 so i paid half of it yesterday when i took back the fenwick rod.I will use this for bass with my new quantum energy pti 30 size reel.
Then i have another little problem here>I am gonna get into the panfish scene and i need a rod for that.I found 2 rods i like but need some comments.
A premier 6ft6 med/light for $70 or a avid 6ft6 med/light for $105
Which would you get they are both fast action.I just have never used a nice rod like these st.croix's before and i dont know if the $30 difference is worth it to get the avid or not. I also found some triumph rods for $60
I also found some all star rods called select at my local dicks sporting goods store.Are these any good?I found them for $60 in 6ft6 and $40 for med/light,light and ultra light.I can get these rods within 2 weeksthats why i am asking for your opinions.Thank you very much


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

yeah listen to carl(big daddy) between him and Chaunc... they could write a book on pan fishing lol.......... i know this and ive barely even talked to either and that was at the OGF outing........ but the posts they make and the pictures they show speak for themselves


----------



## Biodude

St Croix Avid 6'6" ultralight! Paired with a Tica Cetus, its a shweet panfish outfit. No need to worry about breaking it since it comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## chaunc

I've got quite a few st croix rods that i've collected over the years. From a 28" ice rod to a 10 1/2 ft noodle. My favorite for open water panfish jigging is the 5ft 6inch premier ultralite, with a shimano 750 reel spooled with any clear 4lb test line. I've handled everything from 35" northern pike to 27" 10 lb stripers on it. Very good rod but the reel makes the diffrence on any panfish rod. No drag, no fish. For my walleye rod, i have a 7ft 2 piece premier ultralite. This one is great for using small crankbaits too. A jig and minnow fished with this rod is the bomb. I have a shimano 1500 on it with 6lb test. These setups are kind of pricey but i take care of my stuff and it lasts a long time. I've had the 5'6" rod 6 or 7 years now. Been thru 2 reels on it. I have a lot of other panfish rods but these are the first two that i pick up every time out. I like the B&M dockshooter series too. A little stiffer rod but very sensitive too. Have fun no matter which setup you choose.


----------



## misfit

chaunc,i'm glad to see a great crappie fisherman like you share my opinion on the little reels.to me,it's the only way to go with the shorty rods.
maybe the guys who don't like/use them don't fish the little buggy whips


----------



## crappiedude

Misfit, I do like to use the "little buggy whips", in fact my go to set up is 5'-6" light action lightning rod with a Shimano 1000 reel 4# test is prefered but 6# if fishing heavy brush. However, he was looking for advice on what to buy because he was only going to buy ONE combo. I kind of got away fron the 5' ultra-lights because I felt I the were a little soft and was giving up some sensitivity. I do use a 5' ultrlight with a 500 series reel in 'Bama and Ky Lake For shooting shooting docks.

Also, hasn't the Shimano 500 and 1000 series reels been replaced buy the 750 and 1500's. I think the 1000 is a bit smaller but I can't find them, everytime ya like something they just quit making it.

Since, there are so many aspects to panfishing it would truly be a challenge to find the ONE rod whether your perch fishing in Erie or crappie fishing with slip flosts over deep brush pile or pitching 1/32 oz jigs againts stick-ups or maybe fishing for gills in farm ponds. CD


----------



## chaunc

There's a trick to using the little reels. Dont fill the spool more than half full. I've found that i get more kinks and knot tangles when the spool is full. I dont cast 80yds when i fish so i dont need a heck of a lot of line on my spool. After about 8 to 10 snags and i have to add more line, most times i'll use a uni knot to add about 50 yds more. Give it a try.


----------



## misfit

i think shimano has discontinued the little buggers.i've had mine for quite awhile.have two of the shimanos and two of another brand.
i know he was looking for an all around rod,which is why i clarified my suggestion of the small reel.as for different setups,you're right.it's tough to cover all situations with one rig,which is why i have several different setups for different presentations.the shorty is good for dock shooting,but mine is really whippy and takes a little getting used to  
i think russ bailey uses longer rods really well for that.at least i've seen him demonstrate his shooting with them.
i think the biggest problem here is the guy isn't sure/doesn't know himself,what he's looking for,and by rejecting the suggestions he asks for,makes it tough to help  
my suggestion would be a 6 to 6 1/2 foot med. to med./light (moderate tip)rod matched with a size 1500-2000(max)reel,spooled with 6 pound copoly line.should suffice for crappies and handle the occasional bass,cat that would be encountered.
but then what do i know


----------



## misfit

chaunc,i agree on the spooling.i fill mine more than you,but i have found the same problem by filling too much.my baby reels are used on my long rods mostly for drifting/trolling/dipping,which requires little line out,thereby reducing problems.my shorty rod is used pimarily for tossing roadrunners and little spinners at shorter distances.but it will cast a mile if i want.when i get on a bunch of crappies with that rig,it's loads of fun.a 10 incher will feel like a hog and make that rod look like a horseshoe


----------



## crappiedude

Chaunc, what type bait are you using or should I really say what presentation do you use. Are you vertical fishing or using slip floats. Personally I would have trouble casting w/ so little line on my spool. I just love to feel those crappies "tick" a jig. Also, can you give a little more insight on the "any CLEAR 4#" comment made previous. 

Maybe, I need to try a different ultra-light rod. I've been using these Lightning rods because I've been known to break a rod or two and I'm just not out that much money. However if I missing something, I'll make the switch. 

I'm also curious about the B&M Dockshooter series....sounds interesting enough, any comments? likes? or dislikes?

All this talk makes me want to go to Ky Lake.


----------



## chaunc

I use all of the presentations you mentioned. I fish a 1/8 oz jig with various color tube bodies, When i'm fishing brushpiles in 10 to 20 ft water, but 1/16 when shallower. I'll use a jig/ slide bobber setup when i'm losing a lot of jigs so i can regulate my depth. The 5'6" dockshooter is perfect for this. A little stiffer rod helps with the hookset. Check the grizzlyjig.com site to find them. I've been using a new product called a microspoon, on my longer rods and fishing them tightline or drifting. Minnow or crappie nibble on the spoon works for me. The spoon site www.microspoons.com/index.htm. Larger for eyes, small for panfish. Just choose your favorite colors as they all work well.


----------



## chaunc

Forgot about the line  . I use 4# stren EZ in clear blue on most jig rods. I have 4# trilene green on the rest. I never use superlines to jig with but a lot of guys swear by it. They say they get more jigs back but everytime they fish with me i catch 3 times as many fish as they do with mono. I dont mind losing jigs. Thats why they make more.


----------



## bmanoftheyear

i went looking at rods yesterday and i found notihng i liked,I looked at the lightning rods,cherrywood rods,abu garcia rods.i think the ultra light feels to flimsy but people use them.I found a nice combo yesterday at dicks.
It is a pflueger spinning combo on a light rod with a president reel.That seemed nice.
Do any of you use a med/light fast tip for panfish?I found a st.croix 6ft6 med/light fast tip premeir for $60.
Has anyone used the all-star rods they have at dicks called select?I can't find them online they are only $60 they seemed nice also.
I know myself and i know what i am and am not comfortable with thats why i ask so many questions.I feel the ultralight rods tip are to slow and i couldn't cast them good due to that,or not get a good hookset.i Wish it was still fall time so maybe someone could let me use their outfit to try it out and see if i like it.I have always used med power moderate action rods for everything until now.I catch bass,cats,and panfish with them but i want something for each category since certain baits dont work so good on a moderate tip medium power rod.also i cant feel the bites good on smaller fish.
Would a med/light power fast action tip premier be overkill on panfish?
I just want something a little longer as in 6ft6,and witha little more backbone in case i have sometihng try to run from me so i can muscle it back to where i am at,since my friend rents boats at mogadore lake we sometimes fish in areas with brusg lilly pads trees.


----------



## crappiedude

Personally, I would go to a light action rod. It's got a light enough tip to cast the little stuff and enough butt section to help with the bigger fish. These combo's will handle some pretty nice fish if needed, especially from a boat. I caught a pretty nice striper maybe 15#-18# at Weiss Lake 2 years ago. No problems. As far as price, I'd buy what felt good. Heck if you find 'em for $30, instead of $60.....buy 2.

Chaunc, I use clear blue stren almost almost exclusively. I just have a friend who won't use any flourescent line, thats why I asked. Since we have days where he catches more and days where I catch more its really seems a wash to me. I agree about the superlines, I don't really care about loosing jigs. Generally I stick with 1/16 and smaller, might be why I prefer the larger spool capacity. If I feel the need to use a heavier jig, I usually add more jigs. e.g. 1/16 & 1/32 in tamden or 1/16 & 1/16 again in tamden. I can get the weight I want but can add a second color combo.

Do you really feel the crappie nibbles make that much difference? I guess you do since you're using them. I haven't tried them (yet). Do they come in flavors/colors ? are there good or bad ones? Or is it more like one for all occasions? Any input on these would be welcome. CD


----------



## Big Daddy

bman, I see you're selling/trading the combo you just picked up. If you ever need any more advice, let me know..


----------



## papaperch

I am not suggesting this rod to any beginner. About four years ago I started using 
H. T. 7' micro masters. They have such small eyes on them that it negates using a slip bobber. I use them for " deadsticking " or when spider rigging. 

These are an absolute ball to fish with. You really have to be careful when it snags or a non-panfish smacks your presentation. I have managed to land several large channel catfish with them and fought a 38-40 inch musky on 4 # test until the line went behind his gill.

Catching a 14-16 inch white bass on these is like fighting a striper on regular equipment. These are not expensive rods but as much fun as they add I find myself ussing them more and more. Even toying with the idea of using them for lake erie perching. I'm quite sure they will handle the occasional mumblehead.


----------



## toad

> bman, I see you're selling/trading the combo you just picked up


Are you sure this isn't zfish useing a new name?  Guess not, zfish generally sells his new stuff for half price.
bman why don't you just buy another rod or reel and keep the old one. Its going to be a few weeks yet before the crappies heat up so you have a little time to get the match/ setup you want. I know some people that own 2 sometimes even 3 different rod & reel combos.


----------

